# Netflix 1.3.0



## uberg33k (Jul 13, 2011)

There are some reports that people have gotten the new Netflix APK to work on their Transformer. If you are one of the lucky ones that can make it work, please post and let us know how you did it, what your config is, etc. etc.

Link to the 1.3.0 APK http://www.multiupload.com/XTEWL8CLCZ


----------



## uberg33k (Jul 13, 2011)

I tried loading the app with wifi off and you can see it's just loading a webpage. The address is

https://uiboot.netflix.com/apps/mob...46&sdk_version=3.0&sw_version=1.3.0 build 246

If we could find the address for a working honeycomb tab, I bet you it would work on the Transformer.


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

It works on mine. 3.0.1 and 3.1

Completely stock no root. I just got it tonight. Doesn't look like it streams HD though?


----------



## daniel (Jun 7, 2011)

Netflix was working on the Transformer, but Netflix stopped it from working shortly thereafter. If you are rooted, you can follow the instructions HERE to get it working again. All you are doing is copying a file from the Xoom to the Transformer and Netflix starts working again.


----------



## zephiK (Jul 27, 2011)

daniel said:


> Netflix was working on the Transformer, but Netflix stopped it from working shortly thereafter. If you are rooted, you can follow the instructions HERE to get it working again. All you are doing is copying a file from the Xoom to the Transformer and Netflix starts working again.


Note that applying this "hack" breaks WMV support and locks the /system/ folder in RW mode. Other than that, all is good. If you use PRIME 1.7, it includes the lib as well (unsure about Revolver).


----------



## Persnlmgr (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm using Netflix on my TF and it works well. Running Revolver 2.1.3 with the Clemsyn 9 kernel.

Occasionally, I have to pause what I'm watching to let the buffer catch up (so the picture smooths out) but mostly it works just fine.


----------

